

Building Twilio Client for Android - kelnos
http://www.twilio.com/engineering/2012/05/17/building-twilio-client-for-android

======
oldgregg
Any word when twilio client will run on WebRTC? Sound quality on the current
flash client makes it almost unusable...

~~~
stanleydrew
We are working on it. The WebRTC API is still a bit unstable though I believe.

------
jallmann
I feel like I'm missing something here. What does the Twilio mobile API give
that isn't built into the phone?

~~~
Timothee
I don't know how it is on Android but on iOS for example, you can make phone
calls only the Phone app. For example, the Yelp app gives you the business
info and when you tap the phone number it switches to the Phone app. For the
most part, that's fine but having an SDK like Twilio allows you to keep the
phone calls and the user inside your app.

That can be pretty interesting in terms of user experience where your user
stays in the same context instead of switching back-and-forth between your app
and the Phone app.

~~~
coloneltcb
Also, there are plenty of Android devices (tablets, PMPs etc) that don't have
a phone function.

(Twilio employee)

